# A ~55 MPG Canadian Diesel Cruze Adventure!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a total-trip _average_ of almost *55 MPG*! Lisa Calvi | Driving


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A great story and even better achievement for GM!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

:bowing:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cool!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder if I could talk the wife into trying this.. That is an amazing trip


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

That was the DIC mileage, but I wonder what the hand calculated mileage really was. Very impressive anyways, I am sure. I am jelous.


----------

